# Is it common to get double yolk eggs?



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

I've had 20 or so, so far. Is this some underlying condition?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to dig deeper into why that happens. Especially since you seem to be getting so many. It probably has something to do with breeding and getting the highest production possible.

I noticed that double yolk eggs are bigger than single yolk eggs.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

They are larger mostly.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

One of my older books says that it can be a "regular phenomenon" and happens on an individual chicken basis when two yolks are introduced into the oviduct at the same time. I remember being told that it's usually just one chicken and some cooks like cooking with double yolk eggs.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> One of my older books says that it can be a "regular phenomenon" and happens on an individual chicken basis when two yolks are introduced into the oviduct at the same time. I remember being told that it's usually just one chicken and some cooks like cooking with double yolk eggs.


My wife is delighted with them.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

All I know is there is a chicken farm in the area, and the produce store where I worked received jumbo browns from there; of these, it is stranger to get no double yolked eggs in a dozen than to have a few! And all the regulars know this and buy eggs there just for this reason. 

So the theory that it is more common in the higher yielding egg producers sounds solid to me. I know their chickens are all white. We had an escapee off the side of the road at the intersection up here once upon a time. I wanted to catch the poor girl but nobody was able to without chasing her onto the interstate! She stayed on that triangle of ground for a couple of weeks, amazingly (between interstate and off ramp!) Unsure what the final solution was there, or if she just got caught by a predator. Ah, sorry for the tangent, I'm good at those.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL You do wander off from time to time. Usually it's fun to read what's going on in your head.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL You do wander off from time to time. Usually it's fun to read what's going on in your head.


You may be the first person to consider it fun in there.....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Luckily I'm standing outside just watching and listening to what falls out.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

And now we have a picture of what it looks like in there with your cool avatar pic.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks- My hubbs made that avatar for me yesterday. He's quite talented, really, but that holds true with everything he does.  This is the 'big picture.....'
(He made this other first, but then later realized he left an Adam's apple on 'me.' Oopsie! Lol)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You two have to be a riot to be around.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That avatar is the greatest!!! This is one of my old ones.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You two have to be a riot to be around.


The chickens definitely agree. We had a good cackle over it...


----------

